# Real - Atletico Madrid. Superc. Europea. 15 agosto 2018 ore 21. Tv.



## admin (12 Agosto 2018)

Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid, Supercoppa Europea 2018. Si gioca mercoledì 15 agosto 2018 alle ore 21, a Tallin in Estonia.

Dove vedere Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid in tv?

Diretta su Sky Sport ed in streaming sui servizi online dell'emittente a partire dalle ore 21

Diretta anche su Rai 1.

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## 7vinte (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid, Supercoppa Europea 2018. Si gioca mercoledì 15 agosto 2018 alle ore 21, a Tallin in Estonia.
> 
> Dove vedere Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid in tv?
> 
> ...


forza Atletico!!!!

Ps. Diretta anche su Rai 1


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2018)

Per me vincerà l'Atletico.


----------



## Goro (15 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid, Supercoppa Europea 2018. Si gioca mercoledì 15 agosto 2018 alle ore 21, a Tallin in Estonia.
> 
> Dove vedere Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid in tv?
> 
> ...



Ramos dice che vinceranno anche senza Ronaldo, gli crediamo?


----------



## Roccoro (15 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid, Supercoppa Europea 2018. Si gioca mercoledì 15 agosto 2018 alle ore 21, a Tallin in Estonia.
> 
> Dove vedere Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid in tv?
> 
> ...



Bella partita con modric che parte dalla panchina 
Vince il real pure questa


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Agosto 2018)

Modric in panchina. Secondo Manolete di AS, l'Inter ha convinto il croato a unirsi ai nerazzurri e domani sarà la giornata decisiva.


----------



## alcyppa (15 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Modric in panchina. Secondo Manolete di AS, l'Inter ha convinto il croato a unirsi ai nerazzurri e domani sarà la giornata decisiva.



Eccallà


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2018)

*Diego Costa! 1-0*


----------



## chicagousait (15 Agosto 2018)

Di già in gol l'Atletico


----------



## 7vinte (15 Agosto 2018)

Diego Costa!!!!!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Agosto 2018)

Diegone!!!!

L'avessimo preso l'anno scorso al posto di Kalimero...


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Agosto 2018)

Ancora ricordo quando qualcuno non voleva Diego costa al Milan l'anno scorso xD un animale


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Agosto 2018)

gol pazzesco di diego costa.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Agosto 2018)

Quanto gasa Diego Costa, comunque dormita da parte di Ramos e Varane


----------



## 7vinte (15 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Modric in panchina. Secondo Manolete di AS, l'Inter ha convinto il croato a unirsi ai nerazzurri e domani sarà la giornata decisiva.



È in ritardo di condizione, so sapeva da giorni


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ancora ricordo quando qualcuno non voleva Diego costa al Milan l'anno scorso xD un animale



Già. Robe da pazzi. Diego Costa no, Kalinic sì....


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Agosto 2018)

Guardate l'Atletico non riparte mai mai con il fraseggio dal basso sempre in verticale mai un passaggio al portiere, dovrebbero farlo vedere a quello che vuole il fraseggio


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2018)

Quando durerà Lopetegui secondo voi??


----------



## Hellscream (15 Agosto 2018)

A me sta panchina di Modric mi sembra molto sospetta... Anche se sarebbe troppo strano cederlo all'ultimo giorno...


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Agosto 2018)

Simeone dice di lanciare lungo per Diego costa x far salire la squadra, Gattuso si incazza se donnarumma rilancia lungo,


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2018)

pareggio di Benzema!!


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2018)

*Benzema 1-1*


----------



## chicagousait (15 Agosto 2018)

Pareggio del Real, anche se Oblak


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Agosto 2018)

l'importanza di avere un bomber là davanti.


----------



## Miro (15 Agosto 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Simeone dice di lanciare lungo per Diego costa x far salire la squadra, Gattuso si incazza se donnarumma rilancia lungo,



Beh aveva ragione, prima di Higuain non avevamo nessuno che sapesse tenerla su...

Piuttosto, ma il vice di Simeone che sembra Er Monnezza?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Agosto 2018)

Che giocatore Bale!


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2018)

la difesa dell'atletico non ci sta capendo nulla, una volta erano più solidi


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la difesa dell'atletico non ci sta capendo nulla, una volta erano più solidi



Hai ragione, irriconoscibili


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Agosto 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Beh aveva ragione, prima di Higuain non avevamo nessuno che sapesse tenerla su...
> 
> Piuttosto, ma il vice di Simeone che sembra Er Monnezza?


Può darsi ma ora che abbiamo higuain non lo facciamo lo stesso, guarda se l'Atletico passa mai la palla al portiere..mai sempre in verticale se ce da spazzare via la palla anche in tribuna,


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Quando durerà Lopetegui secondo voi??


 poco ..troppi passaggi x arrivare al tiro


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Agosto 2018)

Quanto è importante e bello avere un centrocampo che sappia giocare a calcio


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Agosto 2018)

1-1 su due errori dei portieri


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Agosto 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Quanto è importante e bello avere un centrocampo che sappia giocare a calcio



Esattamente quello che a noi manca...


----------



## gabri65 (15 Agosto 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Quanto è importante e bello avere un centrocampo che sappia giocare a calcio



Abbiamo vinto qualcosa di importante solo quando avevamo a centrocampo gente con gli attributi, e il gioco lo imponevamo noi. Speriamo di migliorare, per ora nel mezzo siamo una banda di giocatori mezzi indefinibili messi lì alla bell'e'meglio.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Agosto 2018)

Buona notizia l'ingresso di Luka...


----------



## diavolo (15 Agosto 2018)

Rigore Real


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2018)

Rigore Real


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2018)

*2-1 Secchio Ramos*


----------



## 7vinte (15 Agosto 2018)

Peccato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Agosto 2018)

mai sottovalutare l'effetto Kalinic...


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> mai sottovalutare l'effetto Kalinic...



adesso entra per pareggiare?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> adesso entra per pareggiare?



Se gli è passata la pubalgia


----------



## diavolo (15 Agosto 2018)

Mi chiedo se sia regolare interrompere la rincorsa come ha fatto Ramos per ben due volte durante l'esecuzione di un calcio di rigore.


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> mai sottovalutare l'effetto Kalinic...



Pazzesco


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Agosto 2018)

Che pollo Marcelo


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2018)

*2-2 Diego Costa*


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2018)

*Che bestia Diego Costa*


----------



## Raryof (15 Agosto 2018)

Difese ridicole.


----------



## Miro (15 Agosto 2018)

Ma cosa ha combinato Marcelo


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2018)

Marcelo si mangia il gol vittoria a tempo scaduto... se la stoppava era fatta


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2018)

*Che goal Saul!*


----------



## Rambo cica (15 Agosto 2018)

Col piffero il Florentino Perez lascierá partire Modric


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Agosto 2018)

stavolta è davvero finita.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2018)

Mamma mia l'Atletico, come vedo male Lopetegui


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Agosto 2018)

koke, 4 a 2, finita...


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2018)

*Koke e Renato 4-2*


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2018)

Era scontato.

Lopetegui con Simeone non vincerebbe mai manco a briscola


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2018)

Comunque *Modric *non ha combinato nulla entrando in campo con la partita in discesa, ha palesemente la testa da un'altra parte


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Agosto 2018)

Lopetegui non mangia il panettone spagnolo.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Agosto 2018)

Meritato, Simeone pazzesco sta dando lezioni al Real.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Agosto 2018)

Hai visto Gattuso cosa succede a fare il tiki taka davanti alla propria porta


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Agosto 2018)

Senza CR7 il real mi sembra più sterile in termini di occasioni da gol.

Modric è arrivato qualche giorno fa, normale non sia in condizione


----------



## Gekyn (15 Agosto 2018)

Piuttosto che conte prenderei Simeone


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Lopetegui non mangia il panettone spagnolo.



Sicuro. E vanno a prendere Conte.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Piuttosto che conte prenderei Simeone



Solo uno dei due però è libero


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2018)

Credo sarà una stagione da incubo per il Real


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2018)

Qua hanno rischiato pure il 2-5


----------



## Gekyn (15 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Solo uno dei due però è libero



Prima o poi lascerà L atletico....


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Agosto 2018)

> Senza CR7 il real mi sembra più sterile in termini di occasioni da gol


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo sarà una stagione da incubo per il Real



Incredibile con Zidane hanno vinto praticamente tutte le competizioni a partita secca che hanno giocato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Agosto 2018)

Sarà ma per me nei 90 meritava il Real, senza il regalo di Marcelo non so se l'atletico pareggia... Nei supplementari poi si sono suicidati...


----------



## Djici (15 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Incredibile con Zidane hanno vinto praticamente tutte le competizioni a partita secca che hanno giocato



Con Zidane ma sopratutto con CR7.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2018)

Esce Diego Costa, NON entra Kalinic. Finita per il Real


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2018)

Sto vitolo è un vero asino


----------



## chicagousait (15 Agosto 2018)

Incredibilmente hanno preferito non far entrare NK


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2018)

*Supercoppa UEFA all'Atletico Madrid. 

Prima di oggi il Real non aveva mai ceduto all'Atletico nelle competizioni europee. *


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sto vitolo è un vero asino



Sembra tipo il nome di un mafioso italo americano


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sembra tipo il nome di un mafioso italo americano



hahahaha


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Supercoppa UEFA all'Atletico Madrid.
> 
> Prima di oggi il Real non aveva mai ceduto all'Atletico nelle competizioni europee. *



Con quattro gol subiti. Occhio che Florentino ci mette un attimo a cacciare st'allenatoruncolo


----------



## chicagousait (15 Agosto 2018)

Nn durerà molto questo allenatore al Real.


----------



## alcyppa (15 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con quattro gol subiti. Occhio che Florentino ci mette un attimo a cacciare st'allenatoruncolo



C'è Conte libero...


Non sarà allenatore da Real ma piuttosto che andare avanti con 'sto scappato di casa mi sa che se ne faranno una ragione e cercheranno di salvare la stagione così.


----------



## Miro (15 Agosto 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Sarà ma per me nei 90 meritava il Real, senza il regalo di Marcelo non so se l'atletico pareggia... Nei supplementari poi si sono suicidati...



Decisamente, Il Real poteva benissimo stare sopra di due gol prima del pareggio.


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Sarà ma per me nei 90 meritava il Real, senza il regalo di Marcelo non so se l'atletico pareggia... Nei supplementari poi si sono suicidati...



Ma figurati se a Madrid stanno a pensare ai se, ai ma e a chi meritava. 

Lì conta solo vincere. Sono imbestialiti. I media vicini al Real già parlano di disastro epocale.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Agosto 2018)

più che altro sorprende come siano crollati come pere cotte. 

non ricordo il real prendere 4 pere in campo europeo sotto zidane.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se a Madrid stanno a pensare ai se, ai ma e a chi meritava.
> 
> Lì conta solo vincere. Sono imbestialiti. I media vicini al Real già parlano di disastro epocale.



Vabbè oh ma se dopo 3 Champions di fila vinte, si perde una supercoppa e si parla di disastro epocale, il problema sono i media non la società.


----------



## Garrincha (16 Agosto 2018)

Come pressava l'Atletico, a tutto campo fin dai difensori del Real, se tieni la palla lontana dalla tua porta corri meno pericoli e in caso di riconquista puoi essere letale, se fai le barricate davanti la tua porta facendoti prendere a pallonate aspettando di uscire è solo questione di tempo di subire gol, il Cholo e Gattuso in comune hanno forse la marca del dopobarba


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Vabbè oh ma se dopo 3 Champions di fila vinte, si perde una supercoppa e si parla di disastro epocale, il problema sono i media non la società.



Al Real Madrid conta solo vincere. Figurati se stanno ancora a pensare alla Champions vinta a maggio...


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Come pressava l'Atletico, a tutto campo fin dai difensori del Real, se tieni la palla lontana dalla tua porta corri meno pericoli e in caso di riconquista puoi essere letale, se fai le barricate davanti la tua porta facendoti prendere a pallonate aspettando di uscire è solo questione di tempo di subire gol, *il Cholo e Gattuso in comune hanno forse la marca del dopobarba*



E Kalinic in rosa


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Come pressava l'Atletico, a tutto campo fin dai difensori del Real, se tieni la palla lontana dalla tua porta corri meno pericoli e in caso di riconquista puoi essere letale, se fai le barricate davanti la tua porta facendoti prendere a pallonate aspettando di uscire è solo questione di tempo di subire gol, il Cholo e Gattuso in comune hanno forse la marca del dopobarba


----------



## bmb (16 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Come pressava l'Atletico, a tutto campo fin dai difensori del Real, se tieni la palla lontana dalla tua porta corri meno pericoli e in caso di riconquista puoi essere letale, se fai le barricate davanti la tua porta facendoti prendere a pallonate aspettando di uscire è solo questione di tempo di subire gol, il Cholo e Gattuso in comune hanno forse la marca del dopobarba



Ok. Prova a giocare tutto l'anno come l'Atletico ieri sera. 20 giocatori finiscono in rianimazione.


----------



## gabuz (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al Real Madrid conta solo vincere. Figurati se stanno ancora a pensare alla Champions vinta a maggio...



.


----------



## James45 (16 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ok. Prova a giocare tutto l'anno come l'Atletico ieri sera. 20 giocatori finiscono in rianimazione.



Difatti.
Tutto l'anno no.
Per una finale assolutamente sì.
Lo facevamo anche noi ai tempi d'oro del Milan in CL.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Agosto 2018)

Il Real fara' flop quest'anno,e non mi sorprenderebbe trovare l'Atletico in finale di Champions,la finale sara' in casa loro e potrebbe fornire alla squadra una motivazione pazzesca unita a quella che gia' trasmette il cholo.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Agosto 2018)

L'Atletico è l'unica squadra che potrà dare qualche rogna ai gobbi nella prossima Champions. I Colchoneros non partono mai battuti, contro nessuno.


----------



## odasensei (16 Agosto 2018)

A me il Real è piaciuto invece però si nota ancora l'assenza di Ronaldo nel gioco, disintossicarsi sarà un processo lungo...senza contare che hanno una panchina ridicola, ieri tolto Modric avevano gente tra l'accettabile (Nacho e Lucas, volendo anche Ceballos che è bravo ma ha giocato troppo poco per essere affidabile) e lo sticazzi (compreso Vinicius), inoltre hanno soldi che escono anche dalla bandierina del calcio d'angolo e non hanno ancora trovato un sostituto di Casemiro, assurdo, ieri uscito lui sono crollati, giustamente
Atletico solito non gioco brutto da vedere ma efficace, soprattutto contro una squadra ancora in costruzione...Saul  sticazzi di Diego Costa, è stato nettamente il migliore dei suoi, ottimo in fase difensiva, sempre pronto a pressare durante la costruzione del gioco del Real, gran gol...e ha fatto 0 minuti al Mondiale 
Ah poi fossi in Perez un pensierino a Modric out e Savic in lo farei, alla faccia dei tifosi che lo contesteranno


----------



## Garrincha (16 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ok. Prova a giocare tutto l'anno come l'Atletico ieri sera. 20 giocatori finiscono in rianimazione.



Non con quella intensità ma il pressing a tutto campo è un marchio di fabbrica dell'Atletico, il lavoro per interrompere le trame avversarie comincia sempre nella metà campo avversaria


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Non con quella intensità ma il pressing a tutto campo è un marchio di fabbrica dell'Atletico, il lavoro per interrompere le trame avversarie comincia sempre nella metà campo avversaria



Ma non solo ma non perdono tempo ed energie mentali x fare ripartire l'azione dal basso come facciamo noi,l'Atletico gioca sempre con il passaggio in avanti mai alla indietro.. meraviglioso.


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Agosto 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'Atletico è l'unica squadra che potrà dare qualche rogna ai gobbi nella prossima Champions. I Colchoneros non partono mai battuti, contro nessuno.



L'anno scorso sono usciti ai gironi eh, perdendo o pareggiando col quarabaag.

Quest'anno comunque la finale è nel loro stadio, ci punteranno di sicuro.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Agosto 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso sono usciti ai gironi eh, perdendo o pareggiando col quarabaag.
> 
> Quest'anno comunque la finale è nel loro stadio, ci punteranno di sicuro.



Sono una squadra che potenzialmente può perdere e vincere contro chiunque. Sono andati in Europa League e l'hanno dominata. In Champions negli anni hanno fatto soffrire chiunque. Con loro nessuno parte già vincente. Per il resto, non avete avversari.


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Agosto 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sono una squadra che potenzialmente può perdere e vincere contro chiunque. Sono andati in Europa League e l'hanno dominata. In Champions negli anni hanno fatto soffrire chiunque. Con loro nessuno parte già vincente. Per il resto, non avete avversari.



Si infatti sono avversari veramente rognosi.

Per il resto avversari ne avremo eccome, anche il city per dire, barcellona, real, bayern, atletico stesso ecc


----------



## hiei87 (17 Agosto 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Si infatti sono avversari veramente rognosi.
> 
> Per il resto avversari ne avremo eccome, anche il city per dire, barcellona, real, bayern, atletico stesso ecc



Le squadre che se la giocano ve le mangiate. Hanno difese ridicole. Il Bayern ormai non ha più nemmeno l'attacco. Al massimo, se si risveglia Messi, può esserci il Barca...


----------

